# Pigeon Forge Tenn.



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Heading to Pigeon Forge in July and does anyone have any campgrounds to avoid or any that are nice to stay at. 
We were looking at www.claboughcampground.com or www.creeksidervpark.com anyone been their? Thanks.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

This is where we are having the Southeastern Outbackers Fall Rally.

*Smokey Bear Campground*

I have not camped there but have heard a lot of good reports on it. I have talked to the owners and they are super nice people. It is just north of Gatlinburg, just far enough away to get you away from the lights, hussle and bussel and noise of Gatlinburg. We are looking forward at camping there this fall.

Leon


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

If Pigeon Forge is your primary destination, you may not be interested, but we stayed at Twin Creek RV Resort just outside of Gatlinburg. It's on Hwy 321, east of Gatlinburg. It's a nice place, but try to get as far away from the main road as you can for noise reasons. It's not terribly noisy, but further from the road is better.

If you stay in Pigeon Forge, please post your comments as we'll be headed over there in November and may camp.

Good luck,
Brent


----------



## grambo (Jul 30, 2007)

We like this one www.riverplantationrv.com this is just before Pigeon Forge close to Five Oaks. It's a big park with lots of campers tho. We have used the KOA before, it's ok but some sites are not level and you are close to other campers and KOA is getting high. The River Plantation is a Good Sam park and gives the discount if you are a member.
Have a fun trip.


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We second TWIN CREEK. WE have been there several times, it is nice.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

The Ponderosa was a bust for us a few years ago. There was NO ONE there. Not a place I would recommend. I'm not even sure it is in existance anymore.


----------



## duke2006 (Oct 12, 2006)

Creekside Rv Park is nice but try to get a site along the creek. These sites are bigger. Some of the other sites are to small.


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

grambo said:


> We like this one www.riverplantationrv.com this is just before Pigeon Forge


x2


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We booked riverplantation.....im sure its nice. Just glad to know its nice from someone who has been their.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> We booked riverplantation.....im sure its nice. Just glad to know its nice from someone who has been their.


Been there myself. really good campground. We want to go back, however my mom has a place in Cosby so it doesn't make sense to pull the Bunky up the mountain at 3.50 a gallon when we have a good place to sleep.


----------

